# DAEGU | Daegu Station Opera W | 150m x 6 | 491ft x 6 | 45 fl x 6 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daegu Station Opera W, Buk-gu, Daegu, South Korea
150m / Residential / App / 2019-2022

45Fl : x6










































http://dg-w.co.kr/index.htm


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------



## Swiftshot (Jan 5, 2021)

There doesn't seem to be an official list, but looking at how many 150m+ apartments are under construction in Daegu it seems like it will soon be topping the skyscraper count chart in Korea.
The projects on here are like 30+ buildings already, which should put it in the top 50 of tallest cities world wide.

Is there a specific reason why the apartments in Daegu are all so tall? Are there different regulations compared to other Korean cities?
The cityscape is also very dense and more integrated unlike Suwon or Incheon that feel very disjointed by comparison, which is really nice.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Swiftshot said:


> There doesn't seem to be an official list, but looking at how many 150m+ apartments are under construction in Daegu it seems like it will soon be topping the skyscraper count chart in Korea.
> The projects on here are like 30+ buildings already, which should put it in the top 50 of tallest cities world wide.
> 
> Is there a specific reason why the apartments in Daegu are all so tall? Are there different regulations compared to other Korean cities?
> The cityscape is also very dense and more integrated unlike Suwon or Incheon that feel very disjointed by comparison, which is really nice.


Yes, there has definitely been a boom of apartment construction especially in Daegu (and a bit in Daejeon) over the past few years, especially for reconstruction of existing lots. Most of them will be near at or near 49 floors (which is the limit to not be considered a skyscraper under Korean regulations). Some will be over 150 meters, but the exact height is not always known, so I've used approximations. The number of skyscrapers will definitely grow more than Busan or Incheon for example, but still, Incheon and Busan each already have over 70 buildings over 150 meters, while Daegu has merely a dozen or so at the time being.

I'm not quite sure about the reasons. One might be that at least in the past few years, the liberal central government mostly tried to limit reconstructions/redevelopments, while Daegu is the conservatives' strongholds, so this trend of less reconstruction in other cities has not affected Daegu as much (this is a it less true today, as the ventral government has emphasized apartment construction more in the past 18 months or so, and so has the liberal candidate for the upcoming election). Another reason is that out of all the major cities, Daegu is the only one with little to no room for developments on unbuilt land directly adjacent to the city. The only such area is Suseong/Gosan, but it's further to the East and separated by the main urban areas by mountains. Other cities still have some directly adjacent areas upon which to expand (Incheon with Songdo, Cheongna and Yeongjong, Busan with Eco Delta City, Daejeon in the Yuseong District to the West, and Gwangju has a bunch of flatlands in the North-West and the South-West).

It's true that Daegu does benefit from an integrated cityscape (so does Daejeon), which is great. Suwon does have a strong urban core around the fortress and Suwon Station, but the urban sprawl of Suwon and nearby cities (especially Yongin and Hwaseong) have made this all area a mix of old villages, major recent developments, industrial areas, air bases and large highways. Incheon is even worse, but it can't really be helped. The city is divided vertically in 2 by a mountain range, and it comprises islands. Plus, a lot of the land in Incheon was obtained by land reclamation and is in use for port facilities or associated industries.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

공사·입주정보 | 에일린의 뜰







www.eileen-garden.co.kr


----------

